# CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - OCTOBER 7th 2012 - WARNING



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 26, 2012)

.
*We are looking forward to the next ride just like the rest of you - BUT - there are a FEW COMPLICATIONS for those coming in for the ride that day & I posted ALL OPTIONS on our website www.cyclonecoaster.com -- 



WARNING -- WARNING -- WARNING -- WARNING -- WARNING -- WARNING 

The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - for the first time since we started this ride in 2006 - is on the SAME DAY as the 2012 LONG BEACH MARATHON - Not to worry

WE ARE STILL RIDING 

What this means to you the rider is that MANY of the streets will be blocked off that day for the 2012 Long Beach Marathon - making it tough but not impossible to get here if you follow the SIMPLE DIRECTIONS BELOW  

OPTION 1   We WILL have our ride as usual & will START the RIDE @ 11am to make sure everyone made it here with the delays & road closures they may encounter 

OPTION 2   is to ride with CYCLONE COASTER in the 2012 Long Beach VW 26.2 Think Blue Bicycle Tour which STARTS @ 6am SHARP -

To make it easier on everyone coming down to the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - here are some SIMPLE DIRECTIONS to make it to the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride with ease - 

SIMPLE DIRECTIONS for those who want to ride October 7th 2012

[1] Take the 405 Freeway North or South 
[2] EXIT Cherry Avenue South towards the coast - Stay on Cherry Avenue 
[3] Turn LEFT on 4th Street 
[4] Your next signal is JUNIPERO - where we will START the ride @ 11am 
[5] FIND PARKING & RIDE VINTAGE *


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 26, 2012)

So when does Option 2 happen? Do you have those details?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 26, 2012)

*Option  2  details*



schwinndoggy said:


> So when does Option 2 happen? Do you have those details?




*For OPTION 2 you have to go online & look up "Long Beach Marathon 2012" & I believe you can still sign up there - BUT - YOU NEED TO PICK UP THE ENTRY PACKET IN PERSON THE DAY BEFORE THE MARATHON - OR - Go to the Long Beach Convention Center the DAY BEFORE THE MARATHON & Sign up there & pick up your entry packet - It is around $40.- to do it - 

EVERY YEAR since Bernard & I Started CYCLONE COASTER we have participated in the Long Beach Marathon - This year is no different & we will ride the 2012 Long Beach Marathon Bicycle Tour - known this year as the "VW 26.2 Think Blue Bike Tour" - 

The VW 26.2 Think Blue Bicycle Tour BEGINS @ 6am which is BEFORE our CYCLONE COASTER ride obviously - we invite anyone & everyone who would like to join us this year & every year - You can sign up on-line on their website - or - at the Long Beach Convention Center the day BEFORE the Long Beach Marathon where you have to go anyway on Saturday October 6th to pick up your entry bib - T- Shirt - Goodie bag - ETC - The Long Beach Marathon cost around $40.- to enter -

WHAT YOU GET is a T-Shirt - a goodie bag - a medal for finishing the 26.2 mile ride & the bragging rights for the rest of you life to say you did the Long Beach Marathon ( PRICELESS ) - WELL WORTH EVERY PENNY OF THE ENTRY FEE - How many of you can say you have been in a 26.2 mile Marathon ??? - You can click on the "Long Beach Marathon Bicycle Tour 2012" link below for a direct link to their website - RIDE VINTAGE 

I WILL FIGURE OUT A MEETING POINT  ===  SO FOR THOSE INTERESTED I WILL POST IT HERE & ON OUR WEBSITE AS SOON AS I FIGURE OUT THE MEETING POINT *


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 26, 2012)

*Ciclavia is also the same day*

What a rough day, http://www.ciclavia.org/ is on the same day.
Good luck on the Marathon, I'll be coming back from AZ.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 26, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> What a rough day, http://www.ciclavia.org/ is on the same day.
> Good luck on the Marathon, I'll be coming back from AZ.





*I KNOW --- To much to do here in SoCal as it is - but this will be a crazy day -- it's also Bernard's Birthday - BUSY DAY - I will attend all 3 events plus Dinner in Olvera Street with Bernard & friends for his B-Day 

ALL THE LINKS & INFORMATION IS ON OUR WEBSITE  www.cyclonecoaster.com*


----------

